# ICSI & IVF????



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I have been reading peoples topics and to me ICSI sounds alot better in having more chance of suceeding as i were told that they inject the sperm into the egg to fertilze where as IVF they inject the into the womb with the hope that it does job....

Why and how do the doctors decide which is best ICSI or IVF? does it depend on each persons situation?

And why would they not offer me ICSI?


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Leighsa ~ I don't know if you have seen these articles on the main page about IVF etc
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/category/2/10/3/

Each one explains roughly what happens and why with each treatments

ICSI is generally offered to those couples where there is male factor issues, as with IVF the sperm and the eggs are left in a dish to fertilise naturally which may have a few problems if sperm are not too good.
Every clinic will make decisions on which treatment to take on a case by case basis

I hope this helps


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Leighsa Shelley has answered your question. That is something that they will decide on after your DP has provided a sample. Like Shelley said is for those for male factor and the sperm injected directly in to the egg where as IVF they are left to their own devices in a dish.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

My husband has been told that he has extremely healthy and high quality sperm, mobility, quantity, etc.... so fingers crossed


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you most prob wont need icsi then ..will be ok to fertilize your eggs on there own


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

We had IVF cause my dh sperm is good.  Ive got the problem so they took my eggs and dh sperm and put them in the dish and they made embryos themselves.  Im sure if your sh spermis good then you wont need icsi


----------

